# ~Haiku Mood~



## Papaverium

Post your original Haiku!!! :D

Here's one:

*Ripples in the pond,
give ants a wave to surf on.
Cowabunga, dude!*

8) hehe


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Never passed English,
Forget getting diplomas,
Do not skip that class.


----------



## Papaverium

Thanks for the reply.
Thought for sure this thread would die,
before it started.


----------



## herbavore

Sleeping cat islands
anchored in the wavy sea
of rumpled blue bed covers.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

The soft swipe of the broom
as the setting sun pokes through trees,
and the locusts fuck loudly


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ That ain't a haiku
Five syllables then seven
Then to five again


----------



## herbavore

soft swipe of the broom
as setting sun pokes through trees
locusts fuck loudly.

Now it is.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ lol


----------



## thujone

ooo i love haiku
this is an unfinished one


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ and I finished it.


----------



## Corazon

Baltimore dancer
tantalizingly sweet smile
empty far off eyes


----------



## herbavore

Finally dark clouds
how we have prayed for their return
lost moon, soft splashes

and for thujone: 

oooh I love haiku
this is an unfinished one
allow mystery


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I try to find ways
To pass the time in the day
Then i sit and wait


----------



## thujone

herbavore said:


> and for thujone:
> 
> oooh I love haiku
> this is an unfinished one
> allow mystery



nice   now i feel bad about being too lazy to finish a haiku


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I love it in Words
The people here are artful
I feel I belong


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Wanna have some fun?
When a fork is in the road..
Take the psychopath!

Sorry, couldn't resist.. just heard something and made me think of making a haiku out of it.


----------



## Papaverium

Never give up hope,
even when you think it's lost,
a spark may catch fire.


----------



## herbavore

when the fog rolls in
and the mountain disappears
 the view is still there.


----------



## New

You eat lots of dick
Dick is what you solely much
Munch on that fat dick


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

As the sun's setting
Brightness fades into the night
Then my day begins


----------



## New

hello to you now
this early in the morning
time to start the day


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Who will the mod be?
While I wait impatiently..
I wish it was me.


----------



## Papaverium

Five in the morning
slightly drunken food mission?
Damn you McDonald's!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^
Grab me some hash browns
A sausage egg McMuffin
And a coffee, please!


----------



## Papaverium

McDonald's is gross,
only kinda good when drunk,
and I rarely drink .____.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

There ain't an equal
To dollar menuing it..
McChickens for all!


----------



## Papaverium

I should go walk now
Why do I procrastinate?
Nocturnal fo lyfe


----------



## SweetCaroline

it's freezing again tonight,
why can't it just be summer?
this weather is schizo


----------



## Papaverium

*Haiku Time*

I truly believe
That Words needs a Haiku thread
So I'm starting it


----------



## SluttyPeach

The look on your face
What I see is pure disdain
All I've ever known


----------



## JahSEEuS

Time is flowing still
The mind struggles to fill a void 
Will it reach it's end?


----------



## JahSEEuS

This thread is lifeless
Where are all the creators?
The truth is nearer


----------



## lovebeams

that time already?
haiku flows but forgetting
...what was I saying?


----------



## Papaverium

Snow drifts in the wind
Time to feel the breeze again,
This frost never thaws


----------



## Troubadour

In time with moonlight's
Filling phase--becoming fruit
With the orange blooms

Altared version:

Syncopated moon,
Vicissitudes of the loom--
Valencias bloom.


----------



## Troubadour

I found that fine line,
You may move my emotions--
I'm keeping my mind.


----------



## Troubadour

The law of the beasts:
From pride rises enemies--
Ice eyes, snarling teeth.


The day in a dream:
Ripe watermelons and peace,
Love, honey, and cream.


----------



## Troubadour

The day in a dream:
The tree attracts the sweet breeze
That songs of birds weave.


----------



## Troubadour

Serpents of the dust
The waste howling wilderness
Dragons drink poison


(In the interest of full disclosure, two of those lines come from the Bible. I put them together all by myself, though )


----------



## Troubadour

Do the trees know that
The wind is the one moving
Them the way it wills?


----------



## Troubadour

Collect wood and fruit
Sacrifice of the forage
Burn and watch orange


----------



## Troubadour

When peace takes it's toll
Sweet, complete, a melting breeze
Upon heated souls


----------



## Troubadour

The cry that sliced through
Frigid nights like knives shredding
Ice in distant skies


----------



## sigmond

Emptiness of being
Turning in upon itself
A miser finds peace


----------



## Troubadour

Deep in the canyon--
Sedona, Arizona--
I am the water.

Sedona looks like
The clouds painted the landscape
With rain and sunlight.


----------



## Profit Prophet

knot beneath soiled Earth
promise buried for winter
my last breath is cold

numb me inside out
lay down flowers for the pale
unforgiving moon

dry reeds penetrate
loose spider web hanging limp
fecal mushroom birth

bleed into the earth
the rising sun, blinding me
joyful birds taste bitter


----------



## Troubadour

I, the enemy
The inner-me is a beast
Peace kneads inner-peace


----------



## Nixiam

Many will like you
Some may even respect you
Few will love you true


----------



## Troubadour

"For the time being
They should be tolerated
In interest of peace."


----------



## sigmond

i shall drink coffee
on this warm summer evening
sucks to be me sometimes


----------



## Troubadour

O what a Savior
O how much a Friend he is
To children of men


----------



## Peru_ER

most haikus i read
are always lacking substance
they make my eyes bleed


----------



## Troubadour

The Grand Canyon leads
Feet through the thick, rotten trees--
Water springs from knees


----------



## herbavore

In the morning cat
curls tight around her good dream
dog quivers, sensing it.


----------



## sigmond

freedom from the gnome
a weasel floats on its back
inspect your gadget


----------



## herbavore

Last night, two guys walking
into orange pools of streetlight
then disappearing.


----------



## New

Effervescent guy
I had a toy to to play with
i had a great time


----------



## vision conquest

I search for solace.
It eludes me constantly.

Am I wasting time?


----------



## Peru_ER

I'm feeling trashy
look at me, a travesty
my ego laughs at me


----------



## Peru_ER

Boobs round plump luscious
Succulent changing conscious
Who would not agree?


----------



## Peru_ER

It's beer time again
Side to side thinking
Is it a bad move or not?


----------



## Peru_ER

haiku's suck goat balls
writing is for pussy losers
am i retarded?


----------



## ABetterWay

Choke on your vomit
Do the world one favorite please
You are a monster

Dedicated to the asshole snoring near to me at near 11am on a Monday


----------



## Jabberwocky

Chilling English rain
Makeup running down like tears
Blending with her ink

_(for A. Winehouse)_


----------



## D's

We all get high
Its what we do best
Just don't do it


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Bin of plastic glut
Non-recyclable sadness
First world land-fill rant


----------



## Signtist

Still remains a long night, 
with a bright moon, that turns tides, 
drifting out to sea.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Breakfasted in bed
rested well pain gone at ease
toast crumbs stuck to knees


----------



## Ketamania

lay in a hammock 
Wait for metamorphosis 
Im not a bug, damn


----------



## jasperkent

Grampa made moonshine
Daddy grew some chronic weed
We young'uns cook meth


----------



## jasperkent

Not too popular.
Haiku poetry, I mean.
Makes for a dull thread.


----------



## jasperkent

I am still trying
Haiku thread needs a jump start
Give it a shot, folks!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Adrenaline surge
Flight or fight pounding my heart
Your love, allergy


----------



## jasperkent

Empty mind, no thought
I'm drawing a total blank
This shit can be hard


----------

